
A couple seconds of random YouTube videos with few views - vitabenes
http://astronaut.io/#
======
yoricm
Browsing quickly a few random videos is a nice concept to get a glimpse at
what random people do. (reminds me of "zapping" on Canal+)

I noticed same people on different videos, and was thinking the "randomness"
might not be so random. I wonder what's the algorithm to pick a random video?

------
aabbcc1241
What do you want to experiment about?

